# 3 weeks away - CO2 ran out + no EI resulting in Rhizoclonium



## zed (10 May 2009)

Just got back from 3 weeks away. The CO2 ran out - don't know when, and the person who was supposed to be looking after the tank and dosing EI trapped his sciatic nerve so didn't dose or do the weekly 50% water changes   

On my return I was greeted by a tank looking like this one pictured on James' Planted Tank website:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae/rhizoclonium3.jpg

I've removed as much as was practical by hand and changed 50% of the water. The HC carpet is smothered in the stuff, which I'm assuming is Rhizolonium from  the pics details here http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/ (thanks James!)

I have changed the FE and started EI again. What do I need to do to rid the tank of this? Will a black-out affect Rhizoclonium?

Thanks.


----------



## zig (10 May 2009)

The links to the other pages are not working for me.

Very hard to get rid of if it is rhizoclonium, if it were me I would cut the HC right back to it roots practically, it should regrow, do several large water changes at least 50% water changed every couple of days for about a week, overdose with excel/easycarbo, fix the dosing regime CO2 etc, that should go a long way to resolving the problem. Repeat if the algae persists. Best of luck.

Edit: not sure how effective a blackout will be with this algae, I think the water changes, excel/easycarbo overdose may be more effective, could be wrong though.


----------



## Simon D (10 May 2009)

My heart goes out to you, what a nightmare! 

I worry just going away for a long weekend.

Let us know how you get on. Sorry I don't have any answers to your problem, but lots of sympathy!


----------



## zed (12 May 2009)

*Zig*, I'll do the 50% water changes ever 2nd day and dose easy carbo. Really didn't want to cut the HC back as it was looking soo good    But looks like I have no option.

I might try a 3 day black-out, afterall, I have nothing to loose!

Simon, thanks for the sympathy - hopefully I'll be able to turn it around. The tank still looks good from a few feet away after a fresh water change, but close up you can see all the green thread algae.

Thanks!


----------



## naz (29 Jan 2010)

hi zed....just bin reading this post,and im in the same position as u were,iv got all rhizoclonium in my tank,i think it started because i over dosed trace,the algea is in the hc,and iv just notices that its got in to all the mosses,can u tell me if the 50% water changes and over dosing easy carbo got ride of the algea for you,i know this is a old post,could you give me any tips on getting ride of this stuff,  could anyone else give me any tips


----------



## CeeJay (29 Jan 2010)

Hi naz (Lee)


			
				naz said:
			
		

> iv got all rhizoclonium in my tank,i think it started because i over dosed trace,


Overdosing the trace will not cause your algae. You will need to look elsewhere for the answer.
Flow, CO2, ferts & filter maintenance is where I'd be looking, and try reducing the lighting period whilst you're battling it to give you some breathing space.
It is suggested on James' site that Amano shrimps eat the stuff, just be aware that if you go down that route that they grow fairly big   .


----------



## naz (30 Jan 2010)

hi ceejay..thank for the info....i thimk im gonna do the water changes every 2 day 75% and over dose, easycarbo for a week,and lower my light and see if that effects it,at the moment im dosing 10ml of easycarbo a day, on my 260l tank,iv got some cherry shrimps in there,just wanted to no, how much easycarbo you guys would dose with out killing my shrimps


----------



## CeeJay (30 Jan 2010)

Hi Lee

Your suggested actions will certainly help you in your battle   .
I'm not sure what dosage of Easycarbo will be toxic to your shrimps. Maybe the people that use it all the time might be able to help.
When I was using the stuff, the max I went up to was 10ml a day on a 180l and that didn't affect my shrimp.


----------

